# emachine w3115 driver help please



## reverendjackyll (Apr 23, 2007)

So I've recently formatted my system and installed all the drivers I could find online, but pci bridge device, sm bus controller, westell wirespeed, pci simple communications controller are all listed under other devices. What do I need to download to get this fixed? Please help...Feel free to email me at ****** if you have any advice or think you can help...Thank you in advance.


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

Can you post your mobo details please

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## reverendjackyll (Apr 23, 2007)

Not sure of the motherboard type...It's not my system...I'm working on finding this information out...Any recommendations until then?


----------



## DeathHawk (Oct 19, 2005)

All i can advise at the moment is to go into control panel and click "add hardware"..that may find any missing rivers

But to get the best help you really need to post the motherboard details so that the exact drivers etc can be found for you


----------



## sudoku_fiend724 (Aug 13, 2008)

go to this website and download the drivers here make sure you read the read me file it will tell how to run the set up www.emachines.com/suport/product_support.html? if you have a computer other than the w3115 you can change it and still look up drivers


----------

